# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Please revise my text translation from Russian to English.

## Kamikaze

Hello. I have a part of text that I should have translated from Russian to English. The subject is history. Please check it and tell me all of my mistakes. It's very very important so I would prefer native English speakers comments. There is original text and my translation next. 
История мордовских племен прослеживается, начиная с I тысячелетия, до н.э. В I тысячелетии н.э. мордовские племена выделились из финно-угорской общности. Мокшанская группа селилась на юго-восточных землях Сурско-Окско-Мокшанского междуречья, эрзянская на северо-западе. Мордовская земля во все времена была относительно густо населена. Кроме мордвы здесь жили и другие народы, оказывающие влияние на формирование ее культуры и хозяйства: татары, чуваши, русские.
В начале II тыс. н.э. у мордвы стали оформляться государственные образования: у мокши — в бассейне реки мокши и в Верхнем Присурье во главе с князем Пурешом, у эрзи — в Окско-Сурском междуречье во главе с князем Пургасом (еще до вторжения монгольского войска хана Батыя в 1237 году). После монгольского нашествия южно-мордовские земли практически обезлюдели, заниматься землепашеством там было опасно.
У мордовских племен традиционно сложились два языка – мокша и эрзя, которые отличаются друг от друга как лексическим составом, так и грамматическим строем. Мордовские языки входят в финно-угорскую группу языков. 
В конце 14 в. начался процесс вхождения мордовских земель в состав московского княжества. К началу 20 в. большая часть мордовского народа жила на территории России в Нижегородской, Тамбовской, Пензенской, Симбирской, Саратовской и Самарской губерниях. Его численность составляла 1,2 млн., родным считали мордовский язык более 1 млн. человек (по переписи 1897 г.) В основном произошел переход мордвы от язычества к православию.  
The history of Mordvin tribes is traced above the 1st millenium BC. In the 1st millenium AD the Mordvin tribes diverged from the Finno-Ugric community. The Moksha group settled in the south-east parts of the Sura-Oka-Moksha interfluve area, the Erzyan one lived to the North-West. During all the time the Mordvin territory has been relatively heavily populated. There also lived another nations except the Mordvins who had been exerting an influence on it’s culture and economy: Tatars, Chuvashes, Russians.   
At the beginning of the 2nd millenium AD there Mordvin state formations started to appear: the Mokshans – in the river Moksha basin and in the High Sura areas areas headed by king Puresh, the Erzyan – in the Oka-Sura interfluve area headed by king Purgas (still before the Mongol khan Batyi troops invasion in 1237). South Mordvin territories had been almost unpopulated after the Mongol invasion, it was dangerous to do agronomy there.  
There are two languages traditionally formed in Mordvin tribes – Moksha and Erzya languages, each distinct in vocabulary and grammar. The Mordvinic languages are part of the Finno-Ugric languages group. In the end of the 14th century the confluence of Mordvin territories and Moscow Kingdom  had begun. At the beginning of the 20th century the biggest part of the nation of Mordvins lived on the Russian territory of Nizhny Novgorod, Tambov, Penza, Simbir, Saratov and Samara provinces. It’s population was 1.2 million, more than 1 mln people considered the Mordvin as a native language (according to Census 1897). Generally the conversation of Mordvins from  paganism to Orthodoxy has taken place.        
Thank you.

----------


## fortheether

> Hello. I have a part of text that I should have translated from Russian to English. The subject is history. Please check it and tell me all of my mistakes. It's very very important so I would prefer native English speakers comments. There is original text and my translation next. 
> История мордовских племен прослеживается, начиная с I тысячелетия, до н.э. В I тысячелетии н.э. мордовские племена выделились из финно-угорской общности. Мокшанская группа селилась на юго-восточных землях Сурско-Окско-Мокшанского междуречья, эрзянская на северо-западе. Мордовская земля во все времена была относительно густо населена. Кроме мордвы здесь жили и другие народы, оказывающие влияние на формирование ее культуры и хозяйства: татары, чуваши, русские.
> В начале II тыс. н.э. у мордвы стали оформляться государственные образования: у мокши — в бассейне реки мокши и в Верхнем Присурье во главе с князем Пурешом, у эрзи — в Окско-Сурском междуречье во главе с князем Пургасом (еще до вторжения монгольского войска хана Батыя в 1237 году). После монгольского нашествия южно-мордовские земли практически обезлюдели, заниматься землепашеством там было опасно.
> У мордовских племен традиционно сложились два языка – мокша и эрзя, которые отличаются друг от друга как лексическим составом, так и грамматическим строем. Мордовские языки входят в финно-угорскую группу языков. 
> В конце 14 в. начался процесс вхождения мордовских земель в состав московского княжества. К началу 20 в. большая часть мордовского народа жила на территории России в Нижегородской, Тамбовской, Пензенской, Симбирской, Саратовской и Самарской губерниях. Его численность составляла 1,2 млн., родным считали мордовский язык более 1 млн. человек (по переписи 1897 г.) В основном произошел переход мордвы от язычества к православию.  
> The history of Mordvin tribes is traced above the 1st millenium BC. In the 1st millenium AD the Mordvin tribes diverged from the Finno-Ugric community. The Moksha group settled in the south-east parts of the Sura-Oka-Moksha interfluve area, the Erzyan one lived to the North-West. During all the time the Mordvin territory has been relatively heavily populated. There also lived another nations except the Mordvins who had been exerting an influence on it’s culture and economy: Tatars, Chuvashes, Russians.   
> At the beginning of the 2nd millenium AD there Mordvin state formations started to appear: the Mokshans – in the river Moksha basin and in the High Sura areas areas headed by king Puresh, the Erzyan – in the Oka-Sura interfluve area headed by king Purgas (still before the Mongol khan Batyi troops invasion in 1237). South Mordvin territories had been almost unpopulated after the Mongol invasion, it was dangerous to do agronomy there.  
> There are two languages traditionally formed in Mordvin tribes – Moksha and Erzya languages, each distinct in vocabulary and grammar. The Mordvinic languages are part of the Finno-Ugric languages group. In the end of the 14th century the confluence of Mordvin territories and Moscow Kingdom  had begun. At the beginning of the 20th century the biggest part of the nation of Mordvins lived on the Russian territory of Nizhny Novgorod, Tambov, Penza, Simbir, Saratov and Samara provinces. It’s population was 1.2 million, more than 1 mln people considered the Mordvin as a native language (according to Census 1897). Generally the conversation of Mordvins from  paganism to Orthodoxy has taken place.        
> Thank you.

 The only issue I have with the English is: 
The history of Mordvin tribes is traced above the 1st millenium BC. 
Maybe it should be: 
The history of Mordvin tribes is traced to the 1st millenium BC. 
?????? 
Scott

----------


## Kamikaze

Well, I am not sure but the gist is that the Mordvin tribes history begans from 1st millenium BC and still exists, so there would probabply be better to use 'has been traced since' or 'The history of Mordvin tribes is traced from the beginning of the 1st millenium BC'. I'm also surprised that there are almost no mistakes, I am bad with articles  and always confused if I should use article 'the' in every situation where it's possible.

----------

